# Are External hard disks reliable?



## ghantaukay (Jun 14, 2013)

Are external hard disks reliable? I have a Seagate 500 GB external USB hard drive. One day it just stopped working. Maybe it had suffered a few knocks on my daily commute I reckoned. Then I bought a 320 GB WD external hard disk a year ago. This one stayed at home. I just used it for backup of my documents and music and some photographs. It never left my desk. When it filled up I kept it aside and it was there for about 4 or 5 months. Yesterday I tried to retrieve my old documents from the hard disk and I get the message that I need to format the disk in order to use it. What the heck is that.....if I format it all my documents will get wiped out. I tried using other cables etc but the result is the same. I can feel the disk rotating but nothing else...now what the heck should I do?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 14, 2013)

try the disk in some other system.


----------



## samudragupta (Jun 14, 2013)

to answer your question yes... my WD passport 160gb has been working great since 6 yrs now... but sometimes we may just get unlucky


----------



## ghantaukay (Jun 15, 2013)

samudragupta said:


> to answer your question yes... my WD passport 160gb has been working great since 6 yrs now... but sometimes we may just get unlucky


Yeah to that...reminds me of that old song...Some guys have all the luck.....


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 15, 2013)

if your data is important, you should try professional data recovery.


----------

